# Time to crawl out from under your rock?



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

I noticed on my family's 21st Century renewal policy we received in the mail today that they have 31 endorsement amendments to the policy, most of which have to do with excluding "commercial ride-sharing" from it's policy. The most interesting part was section 3 where they say that if you are involved in commercial ride-sharing with this vehicle you need to notify them in writing OR they may rescind, cancel or not renew your policy. They specifically mention that "share-the-expense carpooling" is not part of this issue. So it looks like, finally, the word games are coming to an end.

Does that mean that if you DO notify them, that you are covered as long as you are not in period 1, 2 or 3 of an Uber gig? In California at least, that might be the case, since AB2293 coverages have now kicked in, and that might mean that they are willing to let you be a legit Uber/Lyft/Sidecar driver under their policy as long as you don't try to make a claim while doing any part of "commercial ridesharing". So maybe it is now in your best interest to crawl out from under your rock. You might want to check the fine print of your latest insurance contract.

The big remaining gap issue in California, of course, is that in period 1, Uber will not cover you for comp, collision, or driver medical, only for liability, if the accident can not be covered by the other party (if it is your fault, fault not determined, uninsured etc.). So I guess you might decide to stay under your rock if you wish to file a fraudulent claim with your personal insurance in those cases. Or get Metromile and not have to worry about that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Supposedly, some of the major nationals have stated that if you do rideshare, they will not drop you, but if you hit something while logged in to a rideshare application, they will not pay. If you hit something while not logged in, they will pay.

I have never seen anything in writing from the three companies that I have heard have this policy: Allstate, Progressive and State Farm.

Supposedly, GEICO has stated that it will drop you if it finds out that you do rideshare, although it does offer a rideshare endorsement in some states.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Metromile if you live in a state where it is available. 
They cover you with Collision and Comprehensive during all periods of the ride.


----------

